# The new Sword P-47N come in my dad's markings!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

https://hlj.com/1-72-scale-1-72-p-4...m_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=web dynamic

Apparently they saw the profile I did of my Dad's plane and used those markings for their new release! W00t!!

(I've since decided the kill markings aren't accurate, but what the hell).


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

You can always correct the kill marks!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice! :cheers2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, he told me he had 8 or 9 Japanese kills, but referring to a model he built in the 1950s, there were only 2 kill flags on it. I suspect he was including ground kills - his unit did a lot of ground attack, including airfields. The second 4 marks are Xs because he told me they lost the flag stencil, and some guys just painted Xs. :lol:


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

That is VERY cool!

Phillip1


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Apparently they saw the profile I did of my Dad's plane and used those markings for their new release! W00t!!


You are a truly great "influencer." I've noticed that I can't type in "kitbash" in a search engine without your website popping up in addition to other websites with your work popping up. :thumbsup:


----------

